# Looking for a good pair of tac pants



## Search (Apr 28, 2011)

Work in Law Enforcement. They will be used when we do raids, warrants, interdiction, etc..

I've looked at 5.11, Blackhawk (the warrior wear ones), and Vertx.. just wondering if there is anything else to throw in the mix.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2011)

What about surplus mil?  There ought to be a lot of ACU parts in surplus stores soon...


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2011)

I have one pair of "Operator" pants from LAPG and hate them. The design is great but the waist size was small compared to similar pants from 4 other vendors. LAPG's customer service is crap and their website doesn't accurately reflect what is in stock until AFTER you pay for the item. The worst thing about the pants though is the fabric, a blend of cotton and nylon ripstop that is not unlike Terri Schiavo: you're uncomfortable touching, it just lays there and does nothing, and it only breaths with outside assistence.

Depending on the features you want, simple cargo pants could work, otherwise...Beyond Tactical, Otte, Woolrich, SordUSA, and a few others I can't think of may have pants with more pockets or whatever. Hell, hit up sites like Grey Group and SKD Tactical to see what they have and if any of the companies they carry make pants (but the stores don't list them on their website). Also, soldiersystems.net has links to a bunch of companies.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with FF on the LAPG "Operator" pants; I bought two pair and they really suck, stay clear of them. I just got a couple of pair of 5.11 Tac-lites but have not checked them out yet, will advise soon.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2011)

IME, I would stay away from the Blackhawk Warrior Wear. Sure, they're heavy duty. I think it's because they're made out of surplused GP tents. Heaviest, most uncomfortable pants I've ever worn. And that includes my Jordache jeans.  By the time I had them (the Blackhawk pants, not the Jordache) broken in, they were starting to wear out at the seams.

IMO/IME, the best tac pants going are the 5.11 lightweight rip stops. Comfortable, plenty of pockets, cost-effective.

I wear cargo pants every workday. Hell, I've started wearing my 5.11s on the weekends as I like the comfort and # of pockets...


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe if I get a pair of "Operator" pants I can be recognized for "going there and doing that..."  Then I can feel Spacial too.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Maybe if I get a pair of "Operator" pants I can be recognized for "going there and doing that..." Then I can feel Spacial too.


 
Special or gifted?


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Maybe if I get a pair of "Operator" pants I can be recognized for "going there and doing that..." Then I can feel Spacial too.


 
I only bought them for a quick self-esteem fix and at least they weren't in black.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 28, 2011)

0699 said:


> Special or gifted?


 
Spacial...  as in taking up space.... That's what he said.... friggin Marines...   :-|


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Maybe if I get a pair of "Operator" pants I can be recognized for "going there and doing that..." Then I can feel Spacial too.



Reminds me of the Oakley boots I was issued that came in a box that said, "Special Forces Standard Issue" ...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Apr 28, 2011)

Check out Tru-Spec.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 28, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Reminds me of the Oakley boots I was issued that came in a box that said, "Special Forces Standard Issue" ...



Damn...I am missing out.  I never received a pair of Standard Issue boots...  Wasnt I supposed to get all the high speed low-drag stuff when I graduated the course?

Maybe I just havent been "there" doing "that" enough to qualify...  lol


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahah, lots of funny going on here.

I haven't every been disappointed by any of the 5.11 pants. I have used their EMT pants and their tac rip stop pants, I really liked them both. Good customer service, quick shipping.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2011)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Check out Tru-Spec.



I tried Tru-Spec and still have a pair. Not bad, but they seemed really baggy to me. It's almost like their sizing is different; I bought the same size as I normally wear in other cargo pants, but the Tru-Specs almost drag on the ground and they're real loose in the waist.

No, I'm not "sagging".


----------



## Search (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't really care for the ego boost lol but I'm waiting to see if I can get accepted to team Law Enforcement on Promotive to get a discount on Vertx if it's good enough, I'm liking their simplified style. However, in the mean time I'm going to start looking at some of the other options.

I also own a pair of LAPG Operator pants.. I got a black pair about  a year ago when they were on sale for 15 dollars and I hate them. They are very uncomfortable and very hard to keep neat. I've heard a few places say the Blackhawk (Cotton Canvas) was extremely hard to keep wrinkles out of.. I'm not trying to win a beauty contest but I can't look like a hobo either.

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Damn...I am missing out. I never received a pair of Standard Issue boots... Wasnt I supposed to get all the high speed low-drag stuff when I graduated the course?
> 
> Maybe I just havent been "there" doing "that" enough to qualify... lol



:) I think that by the time they trickled down to us, you guys had already had them for a year or two and decided they were crap boots (which they were) and shuffled them off to us enablers.  They came in a really sexy box though...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 28, 2011)

Try the docker's D3s....  you might be peasantly surprised.  the only draw back is that there is only one cargo pocket and it's on the right side.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2011)

What's wrong with a pair of jeans? At least then you might not get pinged as po po if you're taking a gander before hand.


----------



## Search (Apr 28, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> What's wrong with a pair of jeans? At least then you might not get pinged as po po if you're taking a gander before hand.



Would love too, but politics demand we look like the po po.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2011)

Jesus.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Jesus.


 
I don't think he wore tactical pants.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe he should have.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 28, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think he wore tactical pants.


Maybe tactical robes?


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Maybe tactical robes?


 
Hmm, a robe with two hidden pockets, a reinforced corner for your knife, 6-8 additional pockets and some PALS webbing?

Well, I think I know what the cool guy PSD's will be wearing this summer.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 28, 2011)

Where the hell is Pardus with his BRB LOL pics now huh?

ETA ok since Pardus isnt helping Ill give it a try.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Where the hell is Pardus with his BRB LOL pics now huh?



Trust me, "Tactical Jesus" and "Jesus tactical pants" have been entered into google's 'what is pardus looking for' database.


----------



## Cochise (Apr 29, 2011)

That is probably the coolest picture I have ever seen!!!  Cheers, Pardus!!


----------



## Cochise (Apr 29, 2011)

BTW,  Mountain Khaki makes some very durable Carhart type pants.  I don't know if that's what you're looking for ( you probably want something more lightweight) but they're worth a look.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 29, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I don't think he wore tactical pants.





SpitfireV said:


> Maybe he should have.



Jesus was verified SOF....:cool:


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 29, 2011)

Search said:


> Work in Law Enforcement. They will be used when we do raids, warrants, interdiction, etc..
> 
> I've looked at 5.11, Blackhawk (the warrior wear ones), and Vertx.. just wondering if there is anything else to throw in the mix.


I prefer 5.11..... BHW is waxing pants..... trust me...


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, Jesus WAS the leader of a 12 man team, so, yea, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Turtle (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't forget about his tactical sandals.


----------



## 18C4V (Apr 30, 2011)

Uniformed or plain clothes? big difference between the two. I'm in LE. I wear the 5.11 for unplanned events and the cry ps with the combat shirt for planned high risk search warrants.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Where the hell is Pardus with his BRB LOL pics now huh?
> 
> ETA ok since Pardus isnt helping Ill give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 4031



The son of God needs to learn to keep his finger outside the trigger guard for a start.


----------



## Dame (Apr 30, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> The son of God needs to learn to keep his finger outside the trigger guard for a start.


He must have been taking classes from Jay, the golf instructor.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 30, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> The son of God needs to learn to keep his finger outside the trigger guard for a start.


LMFAO..I was thinking the same thing when I first saw it Mac..but then I figured..if he can turn water to wine he can fix shit too.


----------



## moobob (May 1, 2011)

Whatever pants your department goes with... I recommend the tactleneck.


----------



## mike_cos (May 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Don't forget about his tactical sandals.


those who did walk on water...?..mmm intersting... can replace AAV7...


----------



## Search (May 1, 2011)

This is a must have for any "true" operator. I'll take 3.

Edit: And 2 of her please.



moobob said:


> Whatever pants your department goes with... I recommend the tactleneck.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 1, 2011)

Blood Diamond Pants FTW!!


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2011)

I think that was a photo taken in Jo'burg just before they started shooting the movie lol

Irish, do you seriously know what pants he's wearing?


----------



## Crusader74 (May 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> I think that was a photo taken in Jo'burg just before they started shooting the movie lol
> 
> Irish, do you seriously know what pants he's wearing?



Ask Digrar.. He might know lol


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2011)

Aussies are experts on men's fashion. Particularly pants, specifically the insides of men's pants.


----------



## mike_cos (May 1, 2011)

LOL... someone just asked about tacpants... I love this forum!


----------



## Search (May 3, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> LOL... someone just asked about tacpants... I love this forum!



lol I felt weird asking, but I don't know what else to call them. Can't wear blue jean pants, can't wear dress pants, can't wear swim trunks. Got to call them something.

Bought a pair of the Blackhawk and fixing to order some Vertx, but I ordered a size too large on the waist. Too baggy around the ***. I've got a person that does all the tailoring on my uniforms.. has anyone had any luck tailoring ripstop? I've never heard of it myself.


----------



## x SF med (May 3, 2011)

Here is a good pair of tacky pants


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

That's Troll Cammo.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2011)

Search said:


> lol I felt weird asking, but I don't know what else to call them. Can't wear blue jean pants, can't wear dress pants, can't wear swim trunks. Got to call them something.
> 
> Bought a pair of the Blackhawk and fixing to order some Vertx, but I ordered a size too large on the waist. Too baggy around the ***. I've got a person that does all the tailoring on my uniforms.. has anyone had any luck tailoring ripstop? I've never heard of it myself.


 
I have had a shitload of rip stop uniforms tailored, no problems at all. Let me know how you like the Vertx, I have been eyeballing them for awhile now. I wear 5.11, but I also have a few pairs of North Face cargos that I think are GTG.


----------



## Search (May 4, 2011)

JAB said:


> I have had a shitload of rip stop uniforms tailored, no problems at all. Let me know how you like the Vertx, I have been eyeballing them for awhile now. I wear 5.11, but I also have a few pairs of North Face cargos that I think are GTG.



Going in the morning to have her do mine. Luckily I'm related to her somehow so she always does mine before the rest, no waiting a week.

I haven't ordered the Vertx yet. I sort of like these and want to see how they do before spending more money. I'm sure it's been discussed here before but if you go to Promotive you can get Vertx pants right now for 35 - 40 bucks.

Our SWAT team is doing joint training with another city Thursday morning. I got invited to train with so I'll get to wear these pants sooner than I thought.


----------



## digrar (May 4, 2011)

Irish said:


> Ask Digrar.. He might know lol



Not me, I do have a BDP patch though. Cool by association.



pardus said:


> Aussies are experts on men's fashion. Particularly pants, specifically the insides of men's pants.



You would be an expert too if you wore pants instead of the assless chaps you generally get around in.


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2011)

digrar said:


> Not me, I do have a BDP patch though. Cool by association.
> 
> You would be an expert too if you wore pants instead of the assless chaps you generally get around in.


----------



## mike_cos (May 4, 2011)

pardus said:


> That's Troll Cammo.


seems the same regiment


----------



## x SF med (May 4, 2011)

@ mike_cos....   you really should use the song and video, like this:


----------



## mike_cos (May 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> @ mike_cos....


Just mike... thanks Troll..


----------



## fox1371 (May 14, 2011)

I see that this thread is a little old, however I haven't been around to add my input.  I would suggest checking these out...they are nice and light and are yet to let me down.  They come in different colors, but here is the link for the green ones.

http://www.specopswatch.com/shop/ta...Special-Forces-Combat-Trouser-olive::602.html


----------



## Nasty (May 14, 2011)

I've worn my new 5.11 taclite pros a few times over the past couple of weeks and:
1. they seem to run a bit small in the waist and long in the inseam
2. they feel like you're wearing cardboard
3. over priced


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Jesus was verified SOF....:cool:



Didn't you Italians kill Jesus to start with?


----------



## Poccington (May 14, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Didn't you Italians kill Jesus to start with?


 
There's not enough "like" buttons in the world for this.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Didn't you Italians kill Jesus to start with?



That's why they have him on their wall. He's a trophy.


----------



## mike_cos (May 14, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Didn't you Italians kill Jesus to start with?


oh yeah... so, if Jesus was a SOF guy... beware of the italian.... (a little clarification: these pics were shot into 1° BFE (peruvian SOF) in Lima, not in Italy... we have Vatican for this)


----------



## mike_cos (May 14, 2011)

B





pardus said:


> That's why they have him on their wall. He's a trophy.


Bwuahaha... You.. sinner, you'll burn in hell...  LOL


----------



## Nasty (May 14, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> B
> Bwuahaha... You.. sinner, you'll burn in hell...  LOL



You just catching on to that fact?


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2011)

brb.... lol....

and.... the Vatican has the the Society of Jesus... aka Jesuits...  aka God's Green Berets    and also the Cistercians...  who would be like well... God's DevGru....   and others that would be like those places with no names....

Has anybody else noticed that the Catholic Church especially the above named Orders and the Dominicans tend to be places prior to the excrement hitting the oscillating air movement device?


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> B
> Bwuahaha... You.. sinner, you'll burn in hell...  LOL



Ha! I'm no sinner, I'm a Pagan!  ;)  :cool:


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2011)

pardus said:


> Ha! I'm no sinner, I'm a Pagan! ;) :cool:


 
The pagan with the raygun....    brb, lol....


----------



## mike_cos (May 15, 2011)

Nasty said:


> You just catching on to that fact?





x SF med said:


> Orders and the Dominicans tend to be places prior to the excrement hitting the oscillating air movement device?





pardus said:


> Ha! I'm no sinner, I'm a Pagan! ;) :cool:



ahah... pagans or heretics are the same... couse you are not an ancient egyptian or roman LOL... you were born after JC (I hope LOL).  "Heretics in Hell

Within the City of Dis, stay the souls of heretics. Heretics are those who in life were stainof the sin of heresy, which went against the dogma of religion. These cores lie in thesegraves burning: the fire, according to the custom of the time, is the symbol ofpurification. Each tomb is uncovered, allowing the groans and moans of pain and become airborne. Retribution: as in life they did not believe in immortality of the soul, thesoul that is made ​​with the dead body, now I'm going to die all the time. In addition to this penalty is also a presbyopia according to which they can see the future but not this.
xSFmed  is right... watch out to the Dominicans Order.. for them waterboarding is a joke.. LMAO


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2011)

Mike... I'm a recovering Catholic... I went to a Marian School for a while, dealt with Dominicans, Jesuits and Cistercians, my older brother went to a Franciscan School and my littlee brother went to a Catholic Military Boarding School run By the Order of the Little Brothers of Christ (Christian Brothers).... Oh, and my mom taught CCD (Catholic Indoctrination) when I was a kid.... but we were not forced to perform the 4th Sacrament (Confirmation) at 12, mom thought deciding what religion to adhere to for the remainder of your life was a bit much of a decision for a 12 year old - so I got a chance to look at other faiths/religions and I still haven't decided.... almost became a Full on Catholic again in the Service.... but common sense prevailed and I remained an independent...... parts of Catholicism (Bach, Mozart, high Latin Mass) still fascinate me... others just scare me.

How did a discussion of Tac pants get to a discussion of the Catholic Church?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 15, 2011)

Because someone said something about the Italians murdering Jesus , which they did


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Because someone said something about the Italians murdering Jesus , which they did


 
Ouuuuch!:sick:


----------



## Marauder06 (May 15, 2011)

x SF med said:


> brb.... lol....
> 
> and.... the Vatican has the the Society of Jesus... aka Jesuits... aka God's Green Berets and also the Cistercians... who would be like well... God's DevGru.... and others that would be like those places with no names....
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that the Catholic Church especially the above named Orders and the Dominicans tend to be places prior to the excrement hitting the oscillating air movement device?



So who would the Templars be, the Ranger Regiment?


----------



## mike_cos (May 15, 2011)

x SF med said:


> How did a discussion of Tac pants get to a discussion of the Catholic Church?





cback0220 said:


> Because someone said something about the Italians murdering Jesus , which they did





JAB said:


> Ouuuuch!:sick:



I love this forum.. LOL
Back on topic!!...


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Because someone said something about the Italians murdering Jesus , which they did


 
The Romans could be considered proto-Italians....  much like the Byzantines could both be considered proto-Italian and proto-Czech and proto-Catholic and proto-Eastern Orthodox.....  and since the Romans begat the Byzantines then it could be said it was all a Soviet Plot to kill Christ.... because the Soviets planned and executed this using their time machine...  and then blamed the Romans....   Wow... too much Heinlein, Asimov, Lem, Niven and Pournelle lately....  sorry.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 15, 2011)

I'm not even sure why the Troll is in this thread, it's not like he wears any pants other than sweat pants with his shirt tucked into them.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 15, 2011)

wow, four pages of a bunch of men talking about pants.  Men's pants.  I can't believe that the BanHammer hasn't come through and shut this gayness down many posts ago.


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> wow, four pages of a bunch of men talking about pants. Men's pants. I can't believe that the BanHammer hasn't come through and shut this gayness down many posts ago.


 
the gayness is mitigated because 8deuche isn't here to yell and scream and correct LL who is a trained seamstress and tailor....   she's afraid to get on the thread from the last incident as noted.


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2011)




----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2011)

pardus said:


> View attachment 4188


 
Pardus himself is proof that his gayness is wholly unmitigated.... and blasphemous


----------



## Spook (May 17, 2011)

*Tactical Pants Blog complete with article about pants that fit an iPad (yes, pad) in the pocket.*

Maybe the tactical pant fetishist will find something there.

And I just want to point out that Lance Corporal Christ does it old school, he doesn't need tacpants *or* automatic actions;


----------



## 0699 (May 17, 2011)

Spook said:


> *Tactical Pants Blog complete with article about pants that fit an iPad (yes, pad) in the pocket.*
> 
> Maybe the tactical pant fetishist will find something there.
> 
> And I just want to point out that Lance Corporal Christ does it old school, he doesn't need tacpants *or* automatic actions;


 
He's also not wearing 80 pounds of body armor or 25 pounds of comm gear.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 17, 2011)

0699 said:


> He's also not wearing 80 pounds of body armor or 25 pounds of comm gear.


 
Smart man that Jesus....;)


----------



## The91Bravo (May 17, 2011)

Craghoppers


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 14, 2013)

ROTFLMFAO!

Sorry for the necro-post but I stumbled across this thread and it was the funniest freakin' things I've read in a long time. It's worthy of of the bump for it's entertainment value alone.

The thread is filled with all kinds of quotes that are internet gold but this is among my favorite (and one of the best, yet worst, analogies/references I've ever read...well done FF):


Freefalling said:


> ...The worst thing about the pants though is the fabric, a blend of cotton and nylon ripstop that is not unlike Terri Schiavo: you're uncomfortable touching, it just lays there and does nothing, and it only breaths with outside assistence...


 
Thanks for the good laugh.


----------

